# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  [Leveling] 88-90 by doing dungeons solo - 6.0.2

## zekky

EDIT: Remaking the first post with new locations and information, would love to make the thread renamed to something related to instance solo leveling.

So being two levels higher than a dungeon lets you have the legacy buff which allows you to run it fairly fast and kill pretty easily, the idea is to do dungeons which still reward a large completion bonus, are fast to clear and to exit. These dungeons are done on normal mode to allow you to reset them at the end.

The general idea is to enter dungeon, clear the main objective, leave, reset dungeons and repeat.

Level 81/82-86 - Forge of Souls, easy to clear at around 3-4minutes per run, after killing the last boss enter the Pit of Saron instance portal, leave reset and repeat (remember to do the quest to access the Pit of Saron portal at the end!)

Level 86-88 - Stonecore, easier than Tol'vir for the level range and still gives competitive exp on completion, so same idea, run in, kill boss, leave and repeat, can make a small fortune in gold for the runs to!

Level 87/88-90: - Lost City of Tol'Vir, extremely fast to clear and to leave, at around anywhere between 4-5mins per run, 36g for completion and a estimate of 40-50g in blues/greens per run, easy 2k-3.5k gold after you reach 90. Big thanks to olgafardin for finding this one!

https://i.imgur.com/mlHT8tm.jpg - FoS
https://i.imgur.com/25PyWni.jpg - Tol'vir

----------


## baldrich

Like the sounds of it, +5 rep for you on confirmation.

----------


## olgafardin

Got 57800 experience on my 89 druid.
Sadly End time is only available on heroic :[

Edit: Tried Lost city of the Tol'vir on normal and got 57300 exp!
Faster and much easier by far, and you can do it multiple times a day.

+rep

----------


## Kuri

good to know but iam affrad it is not an exploit

----------


## Razor33

I also think this is not really an exploit but + rep for the nice leveling method  :Smile:

----------


## Crysto

I can vouch that Lost city of the Tol'vir is giving 57k per run.

My 89 ret was doing 3 min runs solo.

This is most certainly not intended.

----------


## Alfalfa

Hit 90 pretty fast from 40% at 89 on tol'vir. Just ran past most of the trash straight to each boss, then when boss did the 90% reduction I found it almost faster to just keep killing him instead of the adds. Much faster than mop dungeoning.

----------


## Crysto

> Hit 90 pretty fast from 40% at 89 on tol'vir. Just ran past most of the trash straight to each boss, then when boss did the 90% reduction I found it almost faster to just keep killing him instead of the adds. Much faster than mop dungeoning.


Yeah it's SUPER fast doing Tol'vir.

You can run straight from the 2nd boss to 3rd boss mounted, once you get the 3rd boss to 50% he resets aggro on all the adds you pulled.

If you pop CDs on the 4th (last) boss, you can kill him before he puts his shield up. Saves a lot of time.

https://i.imgur.com/YkVrxQq.jpg < 89-90 in 46 mins (Had to wait for instance lockout for a 10 mins)

The best part about this method? You do not require rested experience.

----------


## comodo

Might worth to check Halls of Origination. The optional bosses on the top floor all give 14500 bonus objective xp. It takes like 13 mins to clear the instance and run back to the entrance.

----------


## peugeddsqudu

good to know but iam affrad it is not an exploit

----------


## rdruid69

Why only 88-90 and no 85 to 90? Can someone explain that to me?

----------


## gingwin

> Might worth to check Halls of Origination. The optional bosses on the top floor all give 14500 bonus objective xp. It takes like 13 mins to clear the instance and run back to the entrance.


Not worth the bonus sadly (imo) when you can do City in 3-5 minutes easily. That said if you're planning to do more than a level or so in a sitting Halls is probably a better choice since you are less likely to hit instance cap.

----------


## Ashton187

Doesnt seem to work now. Just done End Time heroic with a 87 and he got only 1 bar.

----------


## xstylie

Tol'Vir doesnt seem to work anymore  :Frown:  I gues fixed

----------


## zekky

Forge of Souls is giving 54850 exp at level 82, 492k to level, and at 82 im getting the legacy dungeon buff and pretty much one-shotting stuff on my DK. Plus theres an instance portal at the end which leads to Pit of Saron which you can just leave and your back outside all the instances plus its a damn small dungeon, took me around 6minutes.

proof pic this time: https://i.imgur.com/mlHT8tm.jpg

i DO NOT get this kind of exp at level 88 im only getting around 24k for the dungeon complete, guess theirs a level limit put in.

EDIT: Im on EU servers.
EDIT2: https://i.imgur.com/25PyWni.jpg Tol'Vir still giving 57.3k, level 88 - EU
EDIT3: Tol'Vor still giving 57.3k @ 89 time to get 90 before they fix it.

----------


## rdruid69

> Forge of Souls is giving 54850 exp at level 82, 492k to level, and at 82 im getting the legacy dungeon buff and pretty much one-shotting stuff on my DK. Plus theres an instance portal at the end which leads to Pit of Saron which you can just leave and your back outside all the instances plus its a damn small dungeon, took me around 6minutes.
> 
> proof pic this time: https://i.imgur.com/mlHT8tm.jpg
> 
> i DO NOT get this kind of exp at level 88 im only getting around 24k for the dungeon complete, guess theirs a level limit put in.
> 
> EDIT: Im on EU servers.
> EDIT2: https://i.imgur.com/25PyWni.jpg Tol'Vir still giving 57.3k, level 88 - EU




Hahahahahaha you put the black mark on the eyes of you and your pet. Amazing!

Edit: Got 43.9k exp at lvl 86 in FoS.

Edit2: Got 57.3k exp at lvl 87 in Lost City (don't try at lvl 87 cause bosses are not with the legacy debuff I kill the 3th boss barely, rest were really easy)

Edit3: Already boost my shammy from 85 to 90 in 3 1/2 hours. TYVM +rep

----------


## Spaceman93

> Forge of Souls is giving 54850 exp at level 82, 492k to level, and at 82 im getting the legacy dungeon buff and pretty much one-shotting stuff on my DK. Plus theres an instance portal at the end which leads to Pit of Saron which you can just leave and your back outside all the instances plus its a damn small dungeon, took me around 6minutes.
> 
> proof pic this time: https://i.imgur.com/mlHT8tm.jpg
> 
> i DO NOT get this kind of exp at level 88 im only getting around 24k for the dungeon complete, guess theirs a level limit put in.
> 
> EDIT: Im on EU servers.
> EDIT2: https://i.imgur.com/25PyWni.jpg Tol'Vir still giving 57.3k, level 88 - EU


Confirmed.

----------


## zekky

Quick update, managed 89-90 in around 45minutes, pic included, this was using Tol'Vir also made something like just under 2k gold from 88-90

https://i.imgur.com/hCYUO2r.jpg

----------


## Sicra

How do you guys do it? I went in as lvl86 Retribution Paladin and I hardly managed to kill the first boss within 5 minutes from start. I can't see how some of you did it in 10 minutes.
Also I had to use a lot of healing to survive...

Idk if it's not updated by any chance on EU but seems like it's not so efficient, at least not for me...

Any advice?

----------


## Vyil

84 rogue running forge of souls, takes me less then 5mins to kill 2 bosses and get 54k xp

----------


## lilsniff

I did this on my lvl 87 hunter, made it in 4,5 minutes. (used fly-hack to skip straight to bosses).
Got 57,3k xp

----------


## Sicra

@Vyil 

Just did FoS and it gave me well over 50k. Bit lenghty due to running but w/e, it's good.
Thanks for the tip!

One question though, after I killed the last boss, how do I get out? Do I have to walk all the way back? That kinda sucks :/

----------


## ProbablyEngine

ex·ploit

_verb_
ikˈsploit/

*1*.
make full use of and derive benefit from (a resource).
"500 companies sprang up to exploit this new technology"
_synonyms:_
utilize,*harness,*use,*make use of,*turn/put to good use,*make the most of,*capitalize on,*benefit from;*
_informal_ cash in on
"we should exploit this new technology"





This is most definitely an exploit, just not as "rule breaking" as others might be.

----------


## xXK1ll3rXx

Does anyone know if there are dungeons to level from 70-80?

----------


## lilsniff

I just got ported to HS location from Tol'Vir.
still working tho, so must be a weird coincidence

----------


## Sicra

Well but when I'm farming it over and over I'm not gonna use HS and get back there again, that is kinda time insufficient.
I thought there was a portal to start or something....

I just jump off the edge to die and ghost fly into dungeon, seems to be fastest way possible.

----------


## lilsniff

> Well but when I'm farming it over and over I'm not gonna use HS and get back there again, that is kinda time insufficient.
> I thought there was a portal to start or something....
> 
> I just jump off the edge to die and ghost fly into dungeon, seems to be fastest way possible.


I think you misunderstood me.

----------


## lilsniff

Most times when I go out to reset Tol'Vir and re-enter, I get stuck at 0% loading screen forever until I restart client and enter again.
Anyone else having the same problem?
edit: now even restarting doesn't work, just get sent back to loading screen @0% again D:




> Edit2: Got 57.3k exp at lvl 87 in Lost City (don't try at lvl 87 cause bosses are not with the legacy debuff I kill the 3th boss barely, rest were really easy)


Doing it with a lvl 87 was a piece of cake, don't know how you could struggle with the 3rd one.

----------


## batok

gonna try lost city on my 88 hunter hopefully its better than questing lol

----------


## lilsniff

Started at lvl 87 10% in ish and finished lvling to 90 in 1hr 40m - 2hrs.
Had an average clear time of 3minutes. Earned 900 gold





> gonna try lost city on my 88 hunter hopefully its better than questing lol


It is WAY better than questing.

----------


## xXK1ll3rXx

How can this be faster than questing if you have to deal with the dungeon lock?

----------


## Nidana

Dungeon lock does not seem to be working atm.
I leveled my DK from 86 to 90 in Tol'Vir in under 2 hours. Got 3k gold along the way. Great find!

----------


## olgafardin

They upped the dungeon lock to 10/hour in the last patch.

----------


## akurra

Currently, if you hit dungeon lock and try to go in again, you'll be stuck at 0% loading until it expires. I recommend committing sudoku instead of taking the portal, and then running back in.

----------


## Method

> It is WAY better than questing.


But is it better than Archaeology?

----------


## akurra

> But is it better than Archaeology?


Yes. Arch is only worth it if you're using rested xp. Once you use it up, it's only 4-5k a dig.

----------


## lilsniff

> Currently, if you hit dungeon lock and try to go in again, you'll be stuck at 0% loading until it expires. I recommend committing sudoku instead of taking the portal, and then running back in.


I suspected as much. Had that problem earlier today.

----------


## Method

> Yes. Arch is only worth it if you're using rested xp. Once you use it up, it's only 4-5k a dig.


If you're trying to level Multiple chars at once Arch is faster I think.

----------


## akurra

> If you're trying to level Multiple chars at once Arch is faster I think.


Get a buddy to boost you through the dungeons, leaving your alts afk at entrance.

----------


## schocktot62

+5 rep can confirm this works! Really nice and fast way to level! Sadly I can also confirm the thing with the lockout bug and getting stuck, can't login anymore. Any workaround?

----------


## lilsniff

> +5 rep can confirm this works! Really nice and fast way to level! Sadly I can also confirm the thing with the lockout bug and getting stuck, can't login anymore. Any workaround?


Use peerblock.
If you enable it at 100% loading screen, it will just give you transfer aborted when you get to the dungeon loading screen.

----------


## Plasmaxyz

> Currently, if you hit dungeon lock and try to go in again, you'll be stuck at 0% loading until it expires. I recommend committing sudoku instead of taking the portal, and then running back in.


So you kill yourself in the instance and run back in and it is reset? Or do you reset all instances as a ghost?

----------


## Ashton187

Its based upon the Bonus objectives and the non quest objectives you get within dungeons. It seems to be a new system they have implemented.

You can boost other peoples characters using dungeons only as long as they complete the objectives.

Just boosted a friend through BRD and he got 127k XP at level 56.

----------


## Spaceman93

> Its based upon the Bonus objectives and the non quest objectives you get within dungeons. It seems to be a new system they have implemented.
> 
> You can boost other peoples characters using dungeons only as long as they complete the objectives.
> 
> Just boosted a friend through BRD and he got 127k XP at level 56.


Does it means that boosted characters are possible to stand at the entrance ? Also does this works Elixir of Ancient Knowledge - Item - World of Warcraft?

----------


## akurra

> Does it means that boosted characters are possible to stand at the entrance ? Also does this works Elixir of Ancient Knowledge - Item - World of Warcraft?


Yes and Yes

----------


## sueno

Does anyone know when the legacy (dps) boost kicks in? I am lvl 79 but vs lvl 71s i still do same damage as against lvl 79s, but when i was lvl 73 i could easily do the outland dungeons on heroic mode solo.

----------


## lilsniff

> Its based upon the Bonus objectives and the non quest objectives you get within dungeons. It seems to be a new system they have implemented.


Isn't it the same they have been using for scenarios?

----------


## exrate

> Forge of Souls is giving 54850 exp at level 82, 492k to level, and at 82 im getting the legacy dungeon buff and pretty much one-shotting stuff on my DK. Plus theres an instance portal at the end which leads to Pit of Saron which you can just leave and your back outside all the instances plus its a damn small dungeon, took me around 6minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> i DO NOT get this kind of exp at level 88 im only getting around 24k for the dungeon complete, guess theirs a level limit put in.
> 
> EDIT: Im on EU servers.
> EDIT2: https://i.imgur.com/25PyWni.jpg Tol'Vir still giving 57.3k, level 88 - EU
> EDIT3: Tol'Vor still giving 57.3k @ 89 time to get 90 before they fix it.



Can confirm this working. Cleared the instance solo with my raf:ed lvl 84 druid, got 54k xp /each clear.

----------


## terodoe

https://i.imgur.com/qRtsHdT.jpg
Pretty nice result. But keep in mind i got the monk 20% exp buff

----------


## [IAMS]

> https://i.imgur.com/qRtsHdT.jpg
> Pretty nice result. But keep in mind i got the monk 20% exp buff


Monks get 20% xp now? its about time!

----------


## Alfalfa

Getting 70k exp per run on my 84 monk. I timed it and it takes 2 minutes 20 seconds from start to finish, also using stratos fly hack to skip all the trash.

----------


## xXK1ll3rXx

Anyone know which dungeons to run for 70-80?

----------


## sueno

> Anyone know which dungeons to run for 70-80?


I did magister's terrance from lvl 73 till 76, after that i boosted my char in violet hold till lvl 80, then i went to Trial of Champions and as we speak I am lvl 82 and 50%, 45 minutes per lvl.

----------


## xXK1ll3rXx

> I did magister's terrance from lvl 73 till 76, after that i boosted my char in violet hold till lvl 80, then i went to Trial of Champions and as we speak I am lvl 82 and 50%, 45 minutes per lvl.


Thanks, do you know any alternatives for 76-80 solo? All my friends are sleeping atm -_-

----------


## maggibesti

> Not quite sure where to post this so going to do it here.
> 
> End Time is giving 57.6k exp (same exp for normal/heroic so just do normal) for completion at level 88, i did this on a badly geared hunter (was leveling on timeless worms prior to patch, so still 85 blues/epics) and i managed to bang it out in around 8-9minutes (you get the buff that increases damage done and decreases damage because of level advantage), with 88-89 only needing 580k~ exp 11 runs should level you to 89, and probably 12-13 runs to get 90, also works with someone boosting you just to speed up the process.
> 
> Now I'm thinking if this works at 88 for End Time, could this work for other levels and instances? who knows but its late in the UK, almost 2am and i cant supply screenshots till the morning. hope this helps.


How do you do End Time Normal when there's only a Heroic version of it?

Btw where would you level 86+? Guessing Tol'Vir is too hard for 86, gonna try it out though. Tol'Vir definitely too hard for 86, can't kill 3rd boss.

----------


## zekky

> How do you do End Time Normal when there's only a Heroic version of it?
> 
> Btw where would you level 86+? Guessing Tol'Vir is too hard for 86, gonna try it out though. Tol'Vir definitely too hard for 86, can't kill 3rd boss.


I just updated the first post and removed End Time as it is not efficient as other locations, however i have added better locations which should get you from 81-90!

----------


## Crysto

> I just updated the first post and removed End Time as it is not efficient as other locations, however i have added better locations which should get you from 81-90!


The problem with Forge of Souls is that you have to zone into another instance, so when you reset FoS it counts as two instances being reset, FoS and PoS. 

Also, with Stonecore there isn't a portal at the last boss? No quick resets ect.

----------


## ToastieMoj

Should start a group for Lost City in Dungeon Finder. Could just burn through them quickly for any of those having troubles.

----------


## Breakdown88

Question:

Does this work for level 70-80? Is there a legacy buff for that range? If so what instance would you guys suggest. I have a 73 warrior atm.

----------


## batok

> Question:
> 
> Does this work for level 70-80? Is there a legacy buff for that range? If so what instance would you guys suggest. I have a 73 warrior atm.


i could be wrong but im pretty sure the legacy buff is anything lower level than you but i am probabbly wrong

----------


## ToastieMoj

> Question:
> 
> Does this work for level 70-80? Is there a legacy buff for that range? If so what instance would you guys suggest. I have a 73 warrior atm.


Best ones are ones with a loop. Give something like Mana-Tombs a go. Or even Ramps. Generally, it's the higher the better. Best bet is to just to enter the instance and hover over the dungeon objectives frame. It'll tell you how much xp you'll get for completing it.

----------


## lilsniff

> Best ones are ones with a loop. Give something like Mana-Tombs a go. Or even Ramps. Generally, it's the higher the better. Best bet is to just to enter the instance and hover over the dungeon objectives frame. It'll tell you how much xp you'll get for completing it.


Checked out ramps and mana-tombs @lvl 77, only about 4k xp
The Nexus gives 39,4k xp @lvl 77, but hard to solo (atleast for my shit priest)

----------


## skules

How does the legacy buff work exactly? Doesn't seem to work via levels, so im guessing you have to be one content level above? so MOP > CATA > WOTLK > BC > VANILLA ?

Also are the levels breaks at 60 / 70/ 80/ 85/90 or 61/71/81/86 ?

----------


## lilsniff

> How does the legacy buff work exactly? Doesn't seem to work via levels, so im guessing you have to be one content level above? so MOP > CATA > WOTLK > BC > VANILLA ?
> 
> Also are the levels breaks at 60 / 70/ 80/ 85/90 or 61/71/81/86 ?


61/71/81/86

----------


## Nylina

This is great!

Though hitting the lockout @ 10 per hour sucks  :Frown:

----------


## Hybrin

Its actually really fast thanks for this helps level my last couple of alts.

----------


## hooblah

Thanks so much for this OP and contributors! Leveled a priest and warr from 87-90 super fast through Tol'Vir. Now just to figure out the best place for 85 and 86.

----------


## Nylina

> Thanks so much for this OP and contributors! Leveled a priest and warr from 87-90 super fast through Tol'Vir. Now just to figure out the best place for 85 and 86.


Thats what im trying to do as well.. please report back when you do

----------


## Aikeelu

> Thats what im trying to do as well.. please report back when you do


Give a try to Forge of Souls, it was really fast for me as a lvl85-86 fire mage

Nice find OP!


Edit: Some more spots that may work fine, haven't tested all of them yet, I'll be leveling alts today and add/delete some of them if I find something else, reply if you try some of these please:

Sunken Temple (61-66)
Shadow Labyrinth/Sethekk Halls/Magister's Terrace (71-76)
Gun'Drak/Halls of Lightning/Utgarde Pinnacle (81-86)
Blackrock Caverns/Vortex Pinnacle (86-88)


Edit2: ATM leveling on vortex pinnacle lvl86 frost mage really easy, you can take a tornado to get back right to the entrance after last boss

----------


## Ravenly

So i tried doing Forge or Souls at 81 as suggested in the top post and got killed by the first pack of mobs... what am i doing wrong?

----------


## phoenixyo

So still works @ TolVir?

----------


## youmadbro1234

Whats better spec for war for this, fury or prot?

----------


## HunterHero

I just facerolled mana tombs in 2 minutes as level 73 and got 9k for objective and hellfire ramparts give 4.2k for objective. So definitely not worth it. I tried out heroic hellfire ramparts which gives 48k for dungeon objective, but I only do half the dmg that I would in normal as level 74 feral druid. Maybe it's worth it at 78+

----------


## Exclide

> Give a try to Forge of Souls, it was really fast for me as a lvl85-86 fire mage
> Mana Tombs/Sethekk Halls/Magister's Terrace (71-76)


Mana tombs only give 18k exp for completing at 72 lvl. But Dark Labyrinth actually gives full 50k while still scaling with expansion buff, so I can easily clear it with my druid. Good find considering you need 422k exp at 70-80 lvls so that's not so much lower, than at 85-90. Sethekk Halls give 47k too.

At 73 lvl Sethekk Halls give only 35k
At 75 lvl Dark Labyrinth is only 35k.

----------


## Nyman

I am getting around 600k~ xp per hour doing Tol'vir (killing the bosses and reseting) on my level87 rogue.

I went ahead and did some questing in Krasarang Wilds and I was getting 950k~ xp per hour, you sure that this is good method?

----------


## Farjohn

80k pr run in fourge of souls boost, im 75 troll with full hairloom, takes 3-4 min to clear for my friend

----------


## Miksu

I did 88-90 in tolvir with blood dk in less than 2 hours, thanks OP =)

----------


## Ma1k

Leveled up my 2 dualboxers from 86-87 in stonecore and after that i went 87-90 in tol'vir and i can say its fast.

Edit: Thanks op for posting!  :Smile:

----------


## Farjohn

anyone got a tip for 76-80 solo?

----------


## deadeagle

How do you avoid the "loading screen of death" ? Our boost group gets stuck on loading screen after a couple of runs

----------


## misterc

> How do you avoid the "loading screen of death" ? Our boost group gets stuck on loading screen after a couple of runs.


Regarding loading screen. I was boosting my wife's Priest, i could still see my character and leap of faith him out, when I relogged I was fine.

This is a pretty unique situation but it worked...

----------


## Rotz

Working 88 + half til 90 less then 1 hour and plus 1k gold from drops and blues .

----------


## tundra622

the 0% loading screen is when you hit the instance cap (10) in under an hour

----------


## szarki2

Alright Ladies and Gents,

at lvl 71 I can suggest to go to Sethekk Halls ~~4 min run, 45k+ exp

----------


## Nylina

If you hit the loading screen of death it will fix once your 10 an hour resets.. so if you don't wanna have a gm move you, just wait it out

----------


## tundra622

the streamer Umren has found that if you RAF in these dungeons the objective gives more than 300% xp so if it gives 54k it is giving him 500-550k xp instead of 216k (3x 54k)

----------


## pluto9302

same with monk xp boost quest - you get around 91k a complete with that up in sethekk

----------


## Ravenly

how do you quickly return to stonecore entrance? there is some passage at the end, but its blocked.

----------


## xHearts

> how do you quickly return to stonecore entrance? there is some passage at the end, but its blocked.


I think the only way is to run back to the 2nd boss and teleport from there.

Not ideal but better than running the full distance back.

----------


## luvchickens

Leveled a toon 87-90 worked pretty well. How bannable is this? I want to level my 82 as well.

----------


## Vaedar

> Give a try to Forge of Souls, it was really fast for me as a lvl85-86 fire mage
> 
> Nice find OP!
> 
> 
> Edit: Some more spots that may work fine, haven't tested all of them yet, I'll be leveling alts today and add/delete some of them if I find something else, reply if you try some of these please:
> 
> Sunken Temple (61-66)
> Mana Tombs/Sethekk Halls/Magister's Terrace (71-76)
> ...


Tested Sunken Temple as a lvl 65 Dk, it gives 3.5k on completion, gotta try more vanilla spots, will edit this post if i find something useful

----------


## Aikeelu

> Leveled a toon 87-90 worked pretty well. How bannable is this? I want to level my 82 as well.


No one ever got banned for a minor exploit to level faster like this afaik. On cataclysm release there was another exploit where you could enter Tol'Vir instance, kill some easy thrash that wasn't elite but awarded exp like if they were, so many of us leveled tons of chars there in a breeze, all they did is nerf the exploit and move on. Go ahead and use it while you can  :Wink:

----------


## luvchickens

> No one ever got banned for a minor exploit to level faster like this afaik. On cataclysm release there was another exploit where you could enter Tol'Vir instance, kill some easy thrash that wasn't elite but awarded exp like if they were, so many of us leveled tons of chars there in a breeze, all they did is nerf the exploit and move on. Go ahead and use it while you can


Thanks! I don't think leveling another toon will cause any problems then.. Maybe if someone were to level like 10 new characters this way then there could be some investigations lol.

----------


## tundra622

awwww sheeeeeet i am almost finished character 16 to 20 0.0 nothing to see here

----------


## ToastieMoj

> Leveled a toon 87-90 worked pretty well. How bannable is this? I want to level my 82 as well.


Completely unbannable unless you're botting it. All they can do is nerf the xp from the objectives so that it gives less xp

EDIT: Been running Stonecore on my 87 priest when this dropped: https://i.imgur.com/v3RxaGg.png

----------


## Phurteeyo

89-90 in 35mins thx so much for this find guys !
https://i.imgur.com/ZNvlLbl.jpg

----------


## Nylina

Also, you don't have to SOLO this stuff to get the bonus completion.

You can group. Last night I grouped with four other people got the same amount of xp and everything, 

I haven't tried going in with a 90, but id guess its the same.

----------


## Farjohn

i have some trouble with the soloing part troll shammy, i dont get that big a boost as 83 in FoS have they nerfed it?

----------


## QtDemon

Been messing around with more than one of my characters in Tol'vir with a level 90.

I tried it out with a level 85 paladin, a level 85 warrior, and a level 90 warlock to run through the dungeon with.

At the first boss, I opened up a third WoW window, and logged into my account (level 85's) again, quickly logged on my paladin (after just getting disconnected on my warrior) and once I loaded in and saw both of my characters on the same account standing beside each other, I killed the first boss with my warlock and they both got credit for killing him on the little dungeon objective panel.

I continued on and killed the other 3 bosses, even though my warrior had completely went offline and it was only my paladin at the entrance. After finishing the dungeon I checked my warrior only to find out she didn't get the bonus.

I'm locked out of my 10 instances now, but I figured I'd post it here just in-case someone knew something I didn't and could build onto this. Would have been great if I could run 4 of my 85's at the same time.

----------


## Method

> you sure that this is good method?


As someone with 4x87's and an 86 right now needing leveled, that's just leveled 3 90's in the past two days doing Twilight Highlands runs?

I can say through experience that this isn't a good method and it's slightly over-hyped. You need to grind a boring dungeon (Which takes more than 5 minutes with a low dps by the way) at least 10 times to level, whereas in twilight highlands you get the same exp (as one run) for 4 quests that require no gear/concentration/effort and are close together, and doesn't require having a helper (This might)

It would be a good method if Twilight Highlands didn't work, but hey, who am I to piss against the wind. As an avid leveler I much prefer Twilight Highlands questing compared to grinding the same dungeon 10+ times requiring concentration and help (Especially if you're playing an UP class), but it's up to you.

If you're low on your gold, do this I guess, then again, if you're after the gold, you should be doing Panda questing.

----------


## Farjohn

What is it you do in twilight ? plzz share my friend  :Smile:

----------


## Method

> What is it you do in twilight ? plzz share my friend


It's in another thread (That I can't find currently) so I don't want to take credit. But...I will provide you with a TL;DR version:

---

Basically, Each quest in Jade Forest gives 15k exp, the problem is, these quests are all kill-quests (The Orcs in the fortress, the Sha at the fortress,The Orcs in the Keep, the other orcs outside the keep, the monkeys, the Monkeys again...etc...etc) So...this is 15k per quest, with incredibly slow leveling due to how long each individual kill takes and traveling time between places due to no flying.


Whereas, In Twilight Highlands, you get 13k-20k exp per quest, with flying, and more quests per area, and mobs can be instantly killed since they're low level, so instead of spending time killing mobs or traveling, you're not. And instead of doing 1/2 quests per area it's 3/4.

---

"Is it better than this?"

Yes, if you're playing a class that really can't solo (Like priests, who do mediocre damage) or if running the same instance over and over sounds as boring to you as it does to me. You'll find this method *Is* faster if you have a 90 friend that can pull the entire instance and run out within 3 minutes, but realistically, you're not going to do damage reliably for every class, and it's overly-optimistic to think you'll clear the dungeon <5 minutes. From experience, I'd say if you're a warrior or a Druid (Tank or Dps orientated class) this method might work well for you, if not then take the Twilight route.

----------


## QtDemon

Good time to have two accounts.

As I mentioned above, I leave my low level right inside Tol'vir, and my warlock runs through one shotting bosses.

I know it's fast because at the end of every dungeon, after I kill the boss on the big platform, I use my glider to jump off back towards the entrance, which I can only do every other dungeon because it has a 2 minute cooldown.


So let me sum up your post a little better.

If you don't have two accounts, and 20-25 minutes per level is too fast for you. Go to Twilight Highlands.

Edit: I should also add. If you took advantage of RAF and the dungeon bonus like I did, and all your characters are sitting in level 1 gear at 85. This method may also be for you.

----------


## marv333

> Good time to have two accounts.
> 
> As I mentioned above, I leave my low level right inside Tol'vir, and my warlock runs through one shotting bosses.
> 
> I know it's fast because at the end of every dungeon, after I kill the boss on the big platform, I use my glider to jump off back towards the entrance, which I can only do every other dungeon because it has a 2 minute cooldown.
> 
> 
> So let me sum up your post a little better.
> 
> ...


just wondering, can you enter this dungeon at lvl 1? and get the 54k xp ??

----------


## QtDemon

> just wondering, can you enter this dungeon at lvl 1? and get the 54k xp ??




I don't think so.

But I was referring to the fact that the bonuses from low level dungeons scale with RAF.

----------


## HunterHero

> 89-90 in 35mins thx so much for this find guys !
> https://i.imgur.com/ZNvlLbl.jpg


How the hell did you reach 90 so fast? My druid is at 2 days and 21 hours and only 78..

----------


## tauna

Does the Legacy buff show up as an actual buff?

----------


## chaosrain34

> How the hell did you reach 90 so fast? My druid is at 2 days and 21 hours and only 78..


RaF , the only levels that take long is 1-15, after that you grind dungeons, 2-4 hours (depending on your roles for dungeons) later and you will be around lvl 75-80, 80-85 takes another 15-30 minutes (2 dungeons will be enough)

----------


## marv333

> Does the Legacy buff show up as an actual buff?


No it doesnt

----------


## Thien

I dont know why but my rogue at 82 does not gain legacy buff when enter Forge of Souls.

----------


## Farjohn

> It's in another thread (That I can't find currently) so I don't want to take credit. But...I will provide you with a TL;DR version:
> 
> ---
> 
> Basically, Each quest in Jade Forest gives 15k exp, the problem is, these quests are all kill-quests (The Orcs in the fortress, the Sha at the fortress,The Orcs in the Keep, the other orcs outside the keep, the monkeys, the Monkeys again...etc...etc) So...this is 15k per quest, with incredibly slow leveling due to how long each individual kill takes and traveling time between places due to no flying.
> 
> 
> Whereas, In Twilight Highlands, you get 13k-20k exp per quest, with flying, and more quests per area, and mobs can be instantly killed since they're low level, so instead of spending time killing mobs or traveling, you're not. And instead of doing 1/2 quests per area it's 3/4.
> 
> ...


Thx man, helpfull  :Wink:

----------


## jokemasterxxx

+ Rep just levelled up all my alts

----------


## Evankeliumi

Can someone throw some tips for my lvl 81 retri pala? Where should I level it to 85?

----------


## Dirrrty

Love this, just finished levelling my paladin now onto my 8th warrior haha

----------


## Dirrrty

Evan any dungeon you can solo and you are at least 2 levels above

----------


## Evankeliumi

> Evan any dungeon you can solo and you are at least 2 levels above


I know the fact, but how I know that the Legacy Buff is active ?

----------


## Dirrrty

Instances by level - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft

I cant see a buff either but I am getting lots of xp per full run, kill all bosses. its not showing as a "buff", to me anyway

----------


## Nylina

You'll know.. You kill stuff sooooo fast when you have it.

----------


## Yuuzikha

Tested this on the beta to see if it would work on leveling 90-100. No luck  :Frown:

----------


## tundra622

care to explain what you mean Yuuzikha? as in tolvir from 90-100?

----------


## Gathed

Tundra on the beta tolvir was working from 90-94, but with the beta build that was pushed yesterday it has been fixed, it now rewards [email protected] I'm assuming the other dungeons mentioned in this thread would've been fixed as well. So abuse the f out of it before its gone.

----------


## Viccan

What am I doing wrong, I'm level 81 (monk) got some looms and I'm not able to solo either FoS or Halls of Lightning.

----------


## Pitch01

> What am I doing wrong, I'm level 81 (monk) got some looms and I'm not able to solo either FoS or Halls of Lightning.


Fos didn´t work for me to, i coud solo it with 82 but without legacy Buff it take some time and is quit a struggel. 

what i did was Utgarde Pinnacle Each run gives you 80.000 EXP but takes about 10 mins, but since its a loop Instanz it did go well. At level 85 Utgarde Pinnacle give 45k per Run

----------


## arcanblade

What's good for 61?

----------


## tauna

You won't be able to do anything at 61, arcanblade.

----------


## Carol Albert

Is very nice

----------


## Yuuzikha

Tundra. I tested level 85-88 dungeons on the beta. You do not get the legacy buff there.

----------


## woffles

FOS at 81 is not viable for my hunter, wheres a good spot to go to till im 82?

----------


## testing321123

Idk if it's just me.
But i don't get the legacy buff at lvl 86 for Tol'Vir.
I'm melee-ing bosses for like 1k dmg only, and they got 170k hp or so.

Feral druid full heirloom.

Raping trash adds though.

10mins per run for 57k exp lol.

----------


## Skullkid

I am level 82, tried to roll Utgarde Pinnacle on EU, I didn't really manage to down the first boss as I kept doing pretty low damage to her, adds were no problem though. But they only got me like 400 xp each, can you get a 90 friend in the group and still get the dungeon xp bonus?

----------


## schismata

I did Utgarde Pinnacle 83-85, Fos to 87, and Stonecore to 90. You can solo tol vir at about 87 I guess but it's not worth the hassle for me, at least not botting it.

There are a load of Honorbuddy profiles to farm the mentioned instance and you will get to 90 pretty quick. Thanks op

----------


## cameron.545

I levelled 4 chars using timeless isle tagging the mobs on the beach (small turtles) and running round the edge anticlockwise killing the grubs. You tag them get a mate that's 90 to kill them. You can't be in a group so you'll have to be on the same relm. If your in a group the xp is nerfed. You get about 16.5k a mob and there is about 8-20 in a pack witch if you get on average a 14 mob pack a time 92k exp and fast respawn rate.

Best from 88-90

----------


## Skullkid

^This has been nerfed now sadly :/ at least on EU.

----------


## syn182

Can confirm this works early FoS. I was 82, Full BOA arms warr and tried to solo FoS. I could solo up to the last boss but couldn't beat him - I got a 90 to help me with a few runs. Once I hit 83 (took about 40 mins) I was able to easily solo the whole instance, took about 35 mins to level to 84, it got easier again, 85 easier again... 

However the instance lock became a real issue. I was completing the instance in less than 4 mins each run and I kept getting locked out - the lockout on this was buggy though, when I hit the lockout I would get stuck in the loading screen until my lockout reset - even alt+F4 and reopening wouldn't work.

It's fast, I got 82-85 in about 1.5 hrs played. I'm nearly 86 but just waiting for this stupid lockout again. Once I hit 86 I'll be heading to Stonecore to see how I go there.

Great find, +rep

----------


## GuinnessTime

Stonecore is difficult to solo at 86 and it takes far too long. Not worth it imo. By the time you kill the last boss and run back to Slabhide to portal out, you could just be leveling in Pandaria at a faster rate.

I did some questing and checked the xp/hr and I was surpassing what I was getting doing this.

----------


## knopper

wanted to post a new thread on how to level alts but ill just post all stuff i did this week here.. 

if say u have 3 accounts or 2 friends .. and if 2 of u have accounts linked with raf .. well account 1 and 2 gets lvl 10 moves to ragefire .. account 3 clears it 2 or 3 times u dont have to move and arrive at lvl 24ish in no time(took me 15 min)... after u can go to scarlet halls /monastery ... moved to scholo > stratholme > hellfire > mana tombs > one run of hc mana tombs > magisters terrance > one run of hc mgt > ajol nerub > utgarde pinnacle > and ofc lost city of tol vir .


got now 10 chars lvls over 85 .. friend got boosted like crazy and well the 3rd account was mine .. and made some nice gold from auction house from selling all the crap i looted

Have fun leveling


forgot to mention that every dungeon doesnt take more than say 5-7 min and u will have to move from zone to zone every 30 min because the alts outlevel them after 3 or 4 runs

----------


## jshane7422

Im level 85 and only getting 300xp per kill in FoS and 400 for killing mobs in other dungs whats going on???

----------


## testing321123

I recommend only doing Tol'Vir at lvl 88, that's where the legacy buff for Tol'Vir boss comes in.

Including zoning out, resetting instance and zoning in time.
At lvl 86, it takes me around 10mins per run.
At lvl 87, takes me around 7mins per run.
At lvl 88, takes me around 4mins45secs per run. Requires 556,000 exp to level up to 89/

Average run gives around 63k exp. 

Guardian Druid with rested exp.

TBH the rested Exp doesn't matter much. The bulk of the exp comes from completing the dungeon, 57,300 exp.

----------


## woffles

> Im level 85 and only getting 300xp per kill in FoS and 400 for killing mobs in other dungs whats going on???


its not the mobs that give good exp. When you have killed all the bosses in the instance you are rewarded the bulk exp

----------


## Taftvalue

people could group up to do this.. the mobs don't give any meaningful xp anyway and you can split up after the first boss (one goes to the crocodile and the other one goes to the tol'vir priest guy)

anyway I leveld two characters this way during the last few days, this method is a nice break from pandaria for sure... and yes it's really fast

----------


## hanshenp42

rogues are just very very good at this! 

and be sure to pick up the 10% xp buff from the current world event, and equip all heirlooms etc  :Smile:

----------


## ixvamp

Not seeing this whole they'll drop like flies thing. I out leveled a mob inside a dungeon by 4 and got my ass kicked.

Had to use a defensive cooldown and I barely killed him before he killed me. Tried doing both azjol-nerub and anahket no dice. I do have a low item level 112 but I have all the heirlooms to make up for that and yeah.

Dropped down to Utgarde Keep and now It's even harder than the two bug dungeons what the hell lol.

Dropped another time to The Steamvault and now stuff is dropping like flies. Testing to see if good experience at the end.

----------


## jj7777

Ive done this on 3 characters now, at 85 I just blow through whatever random Wrath 5man gives the most exp until 86 when i hit up stonecore. at 87 you can blow up the bosses in lost city. 

Doing each run you should get some gear if you are behind making it progressively easier. 

I had a bunch of 85s i didn't want to level through Pandaria with crap gear and each one is now 90 ready for the expansion.

----------


## Zamboni

I started testing this with a 72 in Sethekk Halls, getting 74K bonus experience per run in heirlooms. Mana Tombs and Crypts also worked, although for less experience. I switched to Mechanar at 74 when the experience started to drop in Sethekk, and then moved to Mag's Terrace when that got boring (currently 79). 

I tested Utgarde Keep at 78 and got my butt handed to me by the first mob past the door. The legacy buff really wants content from a previous expansion.

----------


## Jacek_Forum

Quick tip for Stonecore runs: take with ya Potion of Deepholm. Just use after last boss and fly to entrance. Quickest way IMO.

----------


## yaomogauchaw

I have a level 86 frost mage and it takes too long to kill bosses in stonecore (i almost died to the first boss) and trash mobs dont die very easily either so i went to FoS (normal) and its much better. 
I was just wondering if I'm doing something wrong?

----------


## jj7777

> I have a level 86 frost mage and it takes too long to kill bosses in stonecore (i almost died to the first boss) and trash mobs dont die very easily either so i went to FoS (normal) and its much better. 
> I was just wondering if I'm doing something wrong?


The bosses can be hard without proper knowledge of the mechanics and some self healing. The trash should die easily as a mage.

----------


## luvchickens

Providing this goes un-nerfed until WoD, what would the best instances from 91+ be? I'm thinking Mogushan Palace as it is pretty quick and mid-level. then jump up to Gate for 93-95. If anyone else has some tests on the beta that would be fantastic. Could be interesting to see if it's quicker then Draenor leveling.

----------


## skules

> Providing this goes un-nerfed until WoD, what would the best instances from 91+ be? I'm thinking Mogushan Palace as it is pretty quick and mid-level. then jump up to Gate for 93-95. If anyone else has some tests on the beta that would be fantastic. Could be interesting to see if it's quicker then Draenor leveling.


you should quest in wod, your going to miss out on a ton of garrison related stuff

----------


## The Iron Moose

> Providing this goes un-nerfed until WoD, what would the best instances from 91+ be? I'm thinking Mogushan Palace as it is pretty quick and mid-level. then jump up to Gate for 93-95. If anyone else has some tests on the beta that would be fantastic. Could be interesting to see if it's quicker then Draenor leveling.


MoP isn't getting the legacy buff in WoD they are waiting until the next expansion for that. They don't want mop content to become trivial so soon.

----------


## codereverser

This still works. 

Levelled a Ret Pally from 82 to 90 using this. 

82 - 86 : FOS runs (5-6 min per run). About 10-12 runs per level. Ran into multiple 10inst/hr lockouts.. 
86 - 90 : LCOT runs (5-6 min per run). Fastest levelling ever. No instance lockouts.
89 to 90 under 50 min unrested. Woot!

You get 57.3K XP even at level 89. Overall you get about 60-63K XP per run. Which is quite good. 

Made 6k gold meanwhile by vendoring all the greens and blues.

----------


## dinnerrollofdoom

I am finding it so hard to grind from 78 to 81 lol
MUST GET 81

----------


## maddeygetra

Im at level 81 and trying to do FoS normal... I can barely take down the mobs...
This is how much they hit me.. Gyazo - 623f42b420f5989f5e74ce24d520d30c.png

The boss (Bronjahm) hits me with melee hit : 4536, 5718,11202 and 1979 with me being at 22k health... Any help?

----------


## sweslap

> Im at level 81 and trying to do FoS normal... I can barely take down the mobs...
> This is how much they hit me.. Gyazo - 623f42b420f5989f5e74ce24d520d30c.png
> 
> The boss (Bronjahm) hits me with melee hit : 4536, 5718,11202 and 1979 with me being at 22k health... Any help?


Well I belive you need to be level 82 for the Legacy buff since FoS is a "level 80" dungeon thou you can enter it already at 75 but ...
Had a guildmember try it out at 81 the other day and he didn't survive, re-entered at 82 yeasterday and it was no problem for him. Will see if I manage to get my warrior up 3 levels more to check it out myself.

----------


## maddeygetra

> Im at level 81 and trying to do FoS normal... I can barely take down the mobs...
> This is how much they hit me.. Gyazo - 623f42b420f5989f5e74ce24d520d30c.png
> 
> The boss (Bronjahm) hits me with melee hit : 4536, 5718,11202 and 1979 with me being at 22k health... Any help?


I'm 82, still having much trouble... Am I doing something wrong?

----------


## Amadaeus

It's easier on some classes than others.

So far I've done it with druid, mage and priest. 

It was a complete joke as a druid. Seriously, faceroll as a druid. 

Mage was the first character and the only thing really hard was the final boss. Was able to pull it off using cooldowns including haste potion and iceblock/cold snap (while water elemental did damage). In hindsight, being Frost is really what made this easy.

Priest is hilarious, because it's most likely easier to do as Holy than as Shadow. Holy does more aoe damage than Shadow does (unless you use the Chakra exploit, which I was unwilling too) and more importantly you can just heal yourself for increased survival. Shadow was really guttered with the WoD changes, no more renew, prayer of mending dropping shadowform, etc. Really hurts.

If it's not fixed today, I plan to also do it on a Hunter (expect it to be a joke) and a Shaman (enhancement, so should be a joke too).

----------


## Darkoscholo

The best Way for me - leveling 2 chars from 86 with Tricks and Treats of Eastern Kingdoms + Archaeology in about 2-3 hours per char

----------


## shaQdGz

This has been patched in 6.0.3.

88 Mage in Lost City - 19100 exp and 36g solo.

----------


## Mirrors

My smile and optimism gone. Confirmed nerfed on my 87 Priest.

----------


## jshane7422

> this has been patched in 6.0.3.
> 
> 88 mage in lost city - 19100 exp and 36g solo.



same for me 19100 :/

----------


## skules

This was never overpowered... Questing 90% of the time was quicker lol

----------


## TwiggLe

Before today's patch StoneCore gave me 56700Xp at 87, today it's giving me 18700.
Same gold reward though.

----------


## Darkoscholo

Archaeology still working ? O.O

----------


## bowflax

Confirmed nerfed.

----------


## Taftvalue

wow they nerfed it? Blizzard telling us how to play once more jesus, this was 10 times more exicting than going to Pandaria for the 15th time.

----------


## malae

I can't see a difference in archaeology @73 it's about 4k a dig..quicker to do dungeons of appropriate levels.

----------


## Shodokan

This was "nerfed" due to an oversight made by blizzard in the formula that they used in the WOD beta that got transferred over to live with 6.0. It was adjusted for WOD recently after the main testing phase for leveling had ended.

It was working as intended for as long as it was intended to work that way.

They revoked the XP penalty for grinding mobs in the same patch so go get power leveled by a friend.

----------


## Sikis

Nerfatitis. It was fun while it lasted....

----------


## QtDemon

Got 24% of level 87 doing Temple of the Jade Serpent normal.
Got a friend to solo it, they were 580 and breezed through it in only a few minutes.
I got the regular 57k exp bonus from the end, but I was rested.

----------


## sweslap

Was fun as long as it lasted, managed atleast to level up a rogue that had been sitting at 85 for a long while due to lack of interested of leveling in Pandaria for the 11th time.

----------


## chronux

> This was never overpowered... Questing 90% of the time was quicker lol


the fact you could boost up to 4 characters at once with this method made this OP


By the way guys, has the dungeon objective xp been reduced for every dungeon and level?

----------


## Leonbcol

I noticed siege of nizuao temple gives 186k exp while others give an average of 60k

----------


## oranj

remember RAF before 5.4 used to give an insane dungeon bonus of something like 250-500k xp, usually enough to ding 3 levels at once. was always fun entering a dungeon at lvl 20 and leaving at level 28 a few minutes later. people in your party would like WTF. this is two boxing with RAF of course. this bonus was removed in 5.4 i think. I levelled all my alts to 85 in this way. and /grantlevel is immensely satisfying.

----------


## lewie4

> I noticed siege of nizuao temple gives 186k exp while others give an average of 60k


Can confirm working. A friend at level 89 went from 30% to 98% in 1 run.

----------


## Aikeelu

> I noticed *siege of niuzao temple* gives 186k exp while others give an average of 60k






> Can confirm working. A friend at level 89 went from 30% to 98% in 1 run.


Yup I just tried it and works insanely well, I went from Lvl 88 at 60%~ to 89 at 44% in 1 run, rested exp if it matters btw.

Bosses gave 70k+ exp too


EDIT: 89 at 44% to 90 in the 2nd run

----------


## yoshimitsu84

ïs there a similar experience gain for a lvl 84 as the one in niuzao since tolvir has been fixed?

----------


## QtDemon

Weird. I just did Temple of Niuzao. when I walked in I scrolled over the objective pane and it told me it was going to give me 186k exp, like reported above.

But when I completed it I only got a fraction of that

Siege of Niuzao Reward Quest completed.
Experience gained: 61600.
Received 45 Gold, 60 Silver.

----------


## babyhealer

confirmed Temple of Niuzao exp is 61600

----------


## Nylina

dang this sucks. I had one more toon to do :?

----------


## chronux

Perhaps you were too far away from the other char to receive RAF xp bonus? Or has this been fixed 100% sure?



> Weird. I just did Temple of Niuzao. when I walked in I scrolled over the objective pane and it told me it was going to give me 186k exp, like reported above.
> 
> But when I completed it I only got a fraction of that
> 
> Siege of Niuzao Reward Quest completed.
> Experience gained: 61600.
> Received 45 Gold, 60 Silver.

----------


## arcanblade

> Perhaps you were too far away from the other char to receive RAF xp bonus? Or has this been fixed 100% sure?


Raf doesn't work 85+ right?

----------


## chronux

> Raf doesn't work 85+ right?


Woops, wasn't paying attention  :Stick Out Tongue:  my bad!

----------


## HunterHero

Does this still work for anyone else in FoS? I tried solo it on my feral druid @81 and it didn't boost my dmg. I then leveled to 82 and tried again and I'm still doing normal dmg and the mobs still hit hard.

----------


## rev27

Mobs will hit hard its your damage that it buffs you gotta do decent damage or heal a bit or be tanky to do them still

----------


## Frankenstain

So wich are the working instances for 88+ that give alot of exp and isn't fixed yet?


Edit: Niuziao still gives 186.700 Exp.


Edit 2: Niunziao gives [22:24:38] [XP Tracker] You have just gained 65557 XP. at the end. fixed i suppose.

----------


## hulm

I'm on US server and this seems to be fixed now... I was level 69 and as soon as I dinged 70 all quest xp from outlands got cut by 66% and mobs xp when from around 500 something per down to about 15 per. Even in dungeons. I'm assuming they may have implemented something at 60/70/80/85 killing xp from previous xpac zones/mobs

----------


## Mhyr

> I'm on US server and this seems to be fixed now... I was level 69 and as soon as I dinged 70 all quest xp from outlands got cut by 66% and mobs xp when from around 500 something per down to about 15 per. Even in dungeons. I'm assuming they may have implemented something at 60/70/80/85 killing xp from previous xpac zones/mobs


Seems to be like it, tried RaF now and getting shit-xp in dungeons. A lvl 90 boosting a lvl 60 in Hellfire ramparts, it takes 4 full runs to get a level up to 61. Guess they won't want new people to be recruited.. :gusta:

----------


## frozenspell

lvl 72-80 seems fixed.. got 30k xp 3 days ago, now 9.6k xp in mechanar normal on lvl 76 :/

----------


## Faulen

> Does this still work for anyone else in FoS? I tried solo it on my feral druid @81 and it didn't boost my dmg. I then leveled to 82 and tried again and I'm still doing normal dmg and the mobs still hit hard.


FoS didn't give me the legacy buff until I was around level 82.5. I had to boost it with another account to that level.

----------


## Nasmira

I started crushing FoS at 83 and the exp fell off dramatically at 85.

----------


## katsuz

Any dungeons 85+ still working?

----------


## Carry-Train

> Any dungeons 85+ still working?


Not that i know of.

But 85+ i found the best to be Halls of Origination now.

It's a little over 100k per run.

----------


## gamer6321

It seems like it was fixed i did stonecore and lost city and both gave me 18k exp for my lvl 85. i was running it with a 2nd account on a 90

----------


## Katfanton

Is this something that only works with normal instances? As lost city on HC gives me 57k (like it was doing on normal), with a 90 boosting there shouldn't be any change (I might be missing something obvious) and of course this isn't useful (I assume) for people soloing

----------


## Talekxd

THis still works? WIth my 88 warlock i recive 18ks per tol'vir instance...

----------


## Thien

> THis still works? WIth my 88 warlock i recive 18ks per tol'vir instance...


The Legacy buff is still there, it is the exp that got nerfed to a lower amount than before.

----------


## Phantons

Exp was scaling wrong before a couple days ago. The fastest method to level was timeless isle grinding with a high level in the party killing everything. People assumed that it was timeless isle that got fixed without realizing that exp got a cap like it should have had.

----------


## HunterHero

> Exp was scaling wrong before a couple days ago. The fastest method to level was timeless isle grinding with a high level in the party killing everything. People assumed that it was timeless isle that got fixed without realizing that exp got a cap like it should have had.


Why are you writing this? Most people on ownedcore and mostly wow knows this. And it's not even related to this thread.

----------


## Nylina

It's still not a horrible way to go, you get about 19k xp per 3 min, thats alittle bit more then you get from quests.


about 15 dungeons per lvl.

----------


## enbergg

> It's still not a horrible way to go, you get about 19k xp per 3 min, thats alittle bit more then you get from quests.
> 
> 
> about 15 dungeons per lvl.


but dont you get locked by the 5 instances per hour lockout? "To many instances" or did they remove that? :-)

----------


## holyq

> but dont you get locked by the 5 instances per hour lockout? "To many instances" or did they remove that? :-)


it's 10 instances per hour since 5.4 or so

----------


## jekyllw

> Is this something that only works with normal instances? As lost city on HC gives me 57k (like it was doing on normal), with a 90 boosting there shouldn't be any change (I might be missing something obvious) and of course this isn't useful (I assume) for people soloing


Seems to me that the 57k only happens once when you do the dungeon for the first time, and assuming you're in the correct level range which seems to have been narrowed after the patch/fix. 
subsequent runs are 18-19k only

----------


## Zee Shoaib

Well its Better do Mop Dungeons 3 Bars Per Dungeon 85 to 87 7 runs per level and 87 to 90 8 dungeons per level

----------


## Carry-Train

> Well its Better do Mop Dungeons 3 Bars Per Dungeon 85 to 87 7 runs per level and 87 to 90 8 dungeons per level


or Halls of Origination if you have a hard time soloing, ~100k experience takes ~12 minutes. (5.5-6 runs)

----------


## trenchy

If anyone got a spot could you please PM me about it?  :Smile:

----------


## ev3

Just do quests, it takes 1 hour per level since the squish, even pre nerf doubt tol vir was worth it

----------


## doppa

Trial of champions is doing insane xp, cant remember when u can enter i think it was 78? yeh, then its doing 160k xp per complete, "on normal" and after u ding 80 its doing 56k each time on normal, think its the quickest one by far.

have not checked this after reset

----------


## The Iron Moose

> Trial of champions is doing insane xp, cant remember when u can enter i think it was 78? yeh, then its doing 160k xp per complete, "on normal" and after u ding 80 its doing 56k each time on normal, think its the quickest one by far.
> 
> have not checked this after reset


You can start norm at 75.

----------


## Crone0

Anyone know what instance to run at 80? I tried gundrak and violet hold but cant kill mobs.

----------


## Veritable

I was leveling my horde warrior, doing Forge of Souls from 83-85 and got around 68k with my heirlooms, and some were replaced because of the 80-85 gear that I missed before the removal *sad panda*

----------


## gerbil567

you get 55k doing forge of souls 81->84

after that nothing else works

you only get 19k for stonecore till 88, then 14k, and tolvir gives 19k exp

----------

